# Big-Game-Termin des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012



## xbxmxnn (18. Dezember 2011)

Der Veranstaltungskalender des Deutschen Meeresanglerverbandes e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012 wird gerade fertig und in den kommenden Tagen auf der Verbandsseite eingestellt, ebenso wie die Ausschreibungen; der Termin der Big Gamer ist folgender:

11. bis 16. November 2012: Big Game-Trolling Competition in Vitoria, Brasilien.

Wer sich für diese Veranstaltung anmelden möchte oder Interesse daran hat, kann sich gerne an mich oder an unseren Referenten für das Big Game-Angeln, Lothar Böttcher, wenden, die Kontaktinformation steht ebenfalls auf der Verbandsseite.


----------

